

Can anyone recommend simple user interface design software? - lowkey

I seem to remember a startup recently linked on this site that solved my exact problem, but for the life of me I can't find it and Google is no help.<p>I am looking for simple software (preferably destop) that lets me mock up user interfaces quickly. The software I recall actually had working widgets and would serve nicely for basic 'does it work right' logic.<p>Am I imagining things or does such software actually exist? If so what is it and why is it so hard to find?
======
ScipioLHR
You're thinking of Balsamiq Mockups - or, if you're looking for one to mock up
desktop applications (and aren't opposed to using software from the Evil
Empre), Viso.

------
hml
I'm currently trilaing Axure (<http://www.axure.com/>) to mock web sites.
Works pretty well.

------
lowkey
Yup Balsamic, that was it. Great software. Shame the SEO is so weak. Maybe the
Google new site curse?

~~~
brm
the seo is not that weak, but the name is odd... spelled with a q instead:
balsamiq

------
brm
balsamiq.com or omni graffle or gliffy.com or just go straight to html

